# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  «Одноклассники» и «ВКонтакте» закрывают на Украине

## SDA

Социальные сети «Одноклассники» и «ВКонтакте» «становятся жертвами политического цинизма Тимошенко и ее нереализованных амбиций», сообщает оппозиционный ресурс Globalist. 


«Украинские пользователи будут отключены от наиболее популярных социальных сетей Вконтакте и Одноклассники. Причиной для этого стало поручение премьер-министра страны Юлии Тимошенко главе СБУ отрезать украинскую интернет-аудиторию, цитируем: от вредоносных сайтов Vkontakte.ru, Odnoklassniki.ru (Одноклассники) и Connect.ua, негативно влияющих на пользователей и способных дестабилизировать социально-политическую ситуацию в стране. 

Согласно сообщению источника в БЮТ, к первому февраля на неопределенный срок. Все детали уже уточнены, само отключение украинских пользователей Вконтакте и Одноклассники произойдет около полуночи в ночь на 1 число последнего месяца зимы, т.е. ровно за неделю до второго тура выборов президента Украины.»

Softodrom.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> «Украинские пользователи будут отключены от наиболее популярных социальных сетей Вконтакте и Одноклассники


Ну, хоть какая-то польза от Тимошенко...

----------


## Buldozer

И правильно. Толку с них? Спам и взломы, а еще сидят целыми днями за компьютером забывая об остальном.

----------


## Юльча

смотрите ширшее )

как бы прокси никто не запрещал
могут появиться сайты помощи  "доступ к вконтакту из украины" за смс )






> а еще сидят целыми днями за компьютером забывая об остальном.


эта проблема затрагивает не только вконтактников 
мабуть нужно Интернет закрыть, а компьютеры повыбрасывать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


имха, всё это политический предвыборный пиар..  уже быстрее бы 7 февраля

----------


## Женька Борисоff

мда, пиарщики не спят...а упорно отрабатывают свои деньги! :Clapping:

----------


## Vagon

Я и не сомневался,что Юля выкинет такое.Пока в президенты её не изберут,то покоя не будет,но даже если изберут будет ещё хуже.

----------


## NRA

Насколько я помню, политика вне этого форума.

А по теме - правильно, как минимум 70% недоросли и мамопапиков займутся чем-нибудь более полезным. Хотя бы - для себя)

----------


## craftix

> Насколько я помню, политика вне этого форума.
> 
> А по теме - правильно, как минимум 70% недоросли и мамопапиков займутся чем-нибудь более полезным. Хотя бы - для себя)


Станут ближе к западу - перейдут на facebook и myspace))

----------


## Юльча

:Smiley: 




> *СБУ: "Одноклассники" и "Вконтакте" в Украине закрывать пока никто не будет*
> 
> Предположения о закрытии доступа к социальным сетям опровергнуты Службой безопасности
> Политическая провокация? (обновлено) Сегодня глава пресс-службы СБУ Марина Остапенко официально опровергла информацию о полученном СБУ поручении отключить украинских интернет-пользователей от популярных социальных сетей "В контакте" и "Одноклассники".
> 
> "Это плод чей-то больной фантазии", - заявила Остапенко в интервью РИА Новости.
> 
> Вчера во второй половине дня интернет-пространство, мягко говоря, «взбодрила» информация о намерении правительства закрыть украинским пользователям доступ к социальным сетям («В контакте», «Одноклассники»). Якобы, такое поручение Юлия Тимошенко отдала Службе безопасности. Сроком исполнения определено 1 февраля.
> 
> ...


пиар, он и в африке пиар.. в данном случае черный

----------


## Макcим

> пиар, он и в африке пиар.. в данном случае черный


На Украине он оранжевый. 

P.S.: Прошу простить за оффтоп, не сдержался  :Smiley:

----------


## Юльча

ну если уточнять цветовую гамму, то совсем не оранжевый  :Wink:  

"оранжевый" по результатам первого тура ушел в тень ))

остались два кандидата - цвета: янукович - синий, тимошенко - красный.. )

----------


## rdog

синий  - красный.. гангрена?))

----------

